# Cosplay...



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

for more:-
Otacool Worldwide Cosplayers
^____^


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Last Halloween (Creepy American holiday in October), Me and a bunch of other guys dressed up as characters from the video game, Team Fortress 2 at a Halloween party.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I just googled Team Fortress 2 lol.... yeah maybe!!! :crazy::crazy::tongue:


----------

